# Insulation



## 1woma (Feb 24, 2011)

Im just wondering if i should insulate the base of the enclosure im making. It is a kitchen dresser, im using the bottom half For a WA Woma but it will be on my dining room floor which is slate. If so What should i use? one of the neighbor does house hold insulation could i just grab some off cuts from him?


----------



## Virides (Feb 24, 2011)

Atleast by insulating the bottom it will help with heat transfer/loss between the two substrates, but as for the sides and top I dont think insulation is required unless you live in a particularly cold area (even in summer).


----------



## 1woma (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks ;-)Im in SA so not freezing but i figured coz it will be sitting on a slate floor it mite need it- would i just use some standard household insulation?


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 24, 2011)

your other option could be to run a weak heat cord and then you can turn it on/off depending on seasons or on a timer?

Although i have no idea how cold it gets down there but you may not need on if the wood base is thick enough?
also what substrate will you be using? and im guessing you will be using a globe to heat it?


----------



## saximus (Feb 24, 2011)

If you are going to use fibreglass insulation make sure it is enclosed properly. You wouldn't want you or your snake coming in contact with it


----------



## 1woma (Feb 24, 2011)

Cadwaller- i was planning on using sand, i know its harder to clean but at the moment with only one snake, i dont mind how long it takes me to clean it. I was going to use a heat globe but also some heat cord at the bottom just incase i had trouble keeping temps in the winter.

Saximus- I was going to Fully enclose the insulation in a false bottom, to keep her safe.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 24, 2011)

I really wouldn't bother with insulation. Slate doesn't get as cold as ceramic tiles. As long as you have a proper basking spot then the snake will self regulate. You will find it easier to a good gradient, an advantage when we have our heatwaves. And don't forget, if it's at floor level use decent glass in it (5-6mm) for safety reasons


----------



## 1woma (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Jaxrtfm( im in love with your Taj mahal BTW) i didnt eeven think about glass thickness and with my three year old dennis the menace running around thats a great hint. While i have another south aussie readin can you tell me how many vents you suggest? just one in the hot end and one on the cooler side?


----------



## Virides (Feb 24, 2011)

If you can, go for laminated glass, atleast that way if you kick it, the shards don't fall down on your foot, which i would imagine is bad...


----------



## 1woma (Feb 24, 2011)

Virides said:


> If you can, go for laminated glass, atleast that way if you kick it, the shards don't fall down on your foot, which i would imagine is bad...



sometimes i forget im on a forum ans not face book ..... i was just looking for the like button LMAO- great idea


----------



## Virides (Feb 24, 2011)

it's called the reputation button  lol


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 24, 2011)

I wouldn't bother if you are using sand as the heat lamp heat heat the sand and it can hold the heat energy for quite a while especially if you were going to use a heat cord.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Feb 24, 2011)

You could also possibly just put a couple of pieces of styrofoam sheets between the floor and the bottom of the enclosure, just to get it up off the cold spot


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 24, 2011)

you will need vents both ends, with the hot weather we can have in SA i tend to go a little overkill with the vents ... if its a little to cold in winter i cover some of the vents externally, I like them to be able to feel the air flow and i like them to feel the difference in the daily temp, i dont like the idea of a permanent climate controlled environment, just my way of doing things, not everyones preference.

the 'like' button is the black star in the bottom left corner of each post.


----------

